# Fallende Titanen, Mini- und Maxi-Pakete sowie Carstens kleine Grafikarten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Februar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Fallende Titanen, Mini- und Maxi-Pakete sowie Carstens kleine Grafikarten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

					Obwohl die Abgabewoche noch bevorsteht, stieg das Stress-Level die vergangenen Tagen stetig an. Neben der Heftproduktion, bei der unter anderem Artikel wie die Zusammenstellung einer Windows-Installations-DVD in Handarbeit oder der Test einer noch geheimen Grafikkarte fertiggestellt wurden, gab es bei vielen PCGH-Schreiberlingen nur ein Thema: Die geschlossene Titanfall-Beta.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Fallende Titanen, Mini- und Maxi-Pakete sowie Carstens kleine Grafikarten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*


----------



## efdev (16. Februar 2014)

bei den ganzen gerüchten tippe ich mal auf die beiden maxwell karten mit einer 7 an anfang?

ansonsten schöne bilder wie immer .


----------



## Min1reb3l (16. Februar 2014)

Erster  ! Die Lösung ist Titanfall 

Edit: Zweiter


----------



## keinnick (16. Februar 2014)

Titanfall! So, jetzt her mit dem E-Fame!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2014)

Titanfall natürlich was sonst, oder:
 Hier Pursche, euer Lohn für die 300 Überstunden des letzten Jahres


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Februar 2014)

GTX780sturz?


----------



## Original-80 (16. Februar 2014)

Also bei Herr Steinhart`s Bild werd ich irgendwie an einen anderen Wochenrückblick erinnert. Damals gings um Wärmeleitpaste... nicht das ein freundlicher Spender was falsch verstanden hat und der sicher schneerfahrene Tiroler demnächst wahre Schneekanonen testen soll.  


P.S. Und zum ersten Bild  - Jungs bevor ihr sie wegwerft, und da Phil ja scheinbar erst jüngst Besitzer einer 290x`er geworden ist biete ich mich, natürlich rein im Sinne des Recyclings an, diese recht betagte Karte in Obhut zu nehmen.


----------



## XD-User (16. Februar 2014)

Gimme E-Fame  es ist wie die anderen schon sagten Titanfall.

Ich freue mich schon auf das neue Design der Seite  Kommt es mir nur so vor oder wird Thilo immer aus der Vogelperspektive fotografiert  von unten wirkt er doch viel mächtiger.

Die Karten von Herrn Spille, eventuell eine 750(ti) ?


----------



## -sori- (16. Februar 2014)

die Beiden kleinen Grakas dürften wohl GTX760er sein.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Februar 2014)

Die 760er gibt es schon


----------



## MaxRink (16. Februar 2014)

R9 270 oder 750 (ti)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. März 2014)

GTX 650 Ti?


----------



## Effie (11. März 2014)

Titanfall


----------

